# Prozac... it't dangerous?



## Max73 (May 28, 2003)

Hi to all,i'm a italian man, and the last week my doctor had indicate Prozac as the drugs that will help me in my ibs with D.I'm afraid of take this. I have read more articles in internet and all report the bad notices.Can anyone tell me about the prozac?Thanks and good luck to all.Max73p.s sorry for my english


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I've been taking it for over 10 years. I haven't had a problem with it.Steven


----------



## Max73 (May 28, 2003)

Tank you very much for your kind and fast reply!I readed more messagges in this help group and now i'm getting brave!I hope that drug will help me beacause i'm very tired of this life.Yours faithfullyMax73


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Every medication has pros and cons, and the internet seems to be full of the bad stories. I found the same thing when I researched some of the medication i was on. I immediately went into panic and thought no, i can't take that!! Thankfully I was reassured by my doctor and now feel so much better and have no ibs-d. Remember there are lots of success stories, but these people are probably out enjoying themselves and therefore have no time to write about it! Good luck!


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Buongiorno, Massimo.I have been taking Prozac for 10 months, and I am very pleased with the results that I have had with the drug. I was initially afraid to begin taking the medication, but now I am happy that I did it. I take Prozac for depression, but it also has helped me tremendously with my IBS. Good luck!


----------



## LynnD (May 3, 2003)

Prozac has been a life saver for me. Don't be scared to try it. It can truly turn your life around.


----------

